# The Gayner Mason



## waskey (Jun 23, 2011)

I dug this one up last year and just now got around to cleaning it up. It is embossed on the front THE / GAYNER / MASON. The back side is embossed GAYNER GLASS WORKS / SALEM, N.J. It is a clear pint. Is it a good one or common?


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 23, 2011)

Redbook lists the jar at $4-6 ,still a neat little jar ! JB


----------



## jarhunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Waskey, redbook # 1050, book price is 4-6 dollars. the half gallons seem to be worth more on this brand of jar. Warren


----------

